# Hooking up water to an icemaker? (with a twist)



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

The previous owner of our house had the fridge replaced. Since she lived there alone she bought a tiny fridge w/ no water/ice maker to replace the big one.

We are having our nice big side-by-side delivered today. The hookup for the icemaker in the fridge prior to the one she used is still sitting on the floor back there. It's a copper line... has technology passed this type of hookup by? Should I use the copper or go buy something more modern? What do they use nowadays? Plastic?

Oh and here's a fun fact. Whoever did the icemaker install back in the day chose to put the saddle valve on the same line as the outside valve. Not a biggie right? Well they put the valve AFTER the winter shutoff.... I figured nobody would want ice and water in the winter.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

You can use either, and I am not a plumber by trade, but I still prefer copper; you just need to leave enough so that you can move it out for maintenance without kinking the line. As for saddle valves, I am not a fan, but I have seen ones that survived quite a long time with no indication of a leak. You can put it on the list to replace someday when you're bored.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Personally, I'd re-plumb from the winter shutoff on. Use a Tee and an adapter rather than a saddle and either re-locate or add another valve to shutoff your hose bib.

I like the high quality PE line for ice makers (not the junk that comes with the fridge or the kits).


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, the valve will definitely have to go. I'll have to inspect the copper tubing as it has been sitting there for a few years.

I'll probably just grab a new saddle valve to hold us over for a few weeks until I actually have an afternoon to spend on this. Then pull the pipe apart and do a proper job with the winter shutoff not killing the water to the fridge, and no saddle valve in the mix at all.

I hope the "plumber" who installed this wasn't hired to do any other work in this house.....





Nick DIY said:


> I like the high quality PE line for ice makers (not the junk that comes with the fridge or the kits).


Is that the solid plastic one?


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

The translucent polyethylene tubing. It's flexible and has a dull, almost milky appearance - it doesn't kink like copper can when you pull the fridge to clean it. 
You can get a simple push-in connector (adapter) when the time comes, or use the compression fitting on the saddle valve for now (make sure you use the brass insert). You should check if this is up to code in your area, though.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I would never ever use plastic lines, i have seen countless flooded houses where those poly tubing lines sprung a pin hole leak in the middle of the night or while the homeowner was away for a few days, thousands of dollars of damage. the best bet is to run copper up close to underneath the refrig in the floor joist and then attach a flex stainless steele braided line, no worrys then.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

i'd do what H/Wman said except install shut off valve behind refrig [like new home construction]. i wouldn't hook up old one at all. you're going to put all that gunk [minerals,etc] into the new refrig control valve and filter...any event don't use plastic. if you use copper- coil it behind refrig and restrain it on back of refrig and you won't have a future problem.


----------

